# Dairy Wether Butchering



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I plan on wethering a buckling or two if there are any born this year for meat. Being dairy I know they won't have much meat so what age should I butcher them? The amount of meat is not really a huge concern as I don't even know if my family will eat it. We have butchered our own pigs and cattle but never even tried goat.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Butcher when it starts getting colder. Around Dec 1st or so. Or in Nov.
It is good to butcher when they are between 5 and 10 months old.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

We butcherd a full dairy wether at 6 mos last year and he had a good amount of meat on him. Our wether this year at about the same age had a lot less meat. I think it depends on the growth of the kid. Do it when you think there is enough weight on him.


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

We butcher ours at about 6 months. My husband shots them in the head and then butchers them like a deer. We only get about 10-15 pounds ground meat.


----------



## gibson94 (Sep 24, 2011)

we had three lamanche weathers processed at about 10 mths of age this past year & ended up with 107 lbs of meat,including liver & ribs.


----------

